# John Deere X758 w/ Cab and blower



## Snow Business 1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Has anyone used a John Deere garden tractor, Specifically the X758 with blower attachement, for snow removal on sidewalks? I'm curious how they work. I see you can get them with a cab as well and think it could make a pretty slick sidewalk machine. 

I currently use 28" 2 stage Toro snow blowers and they work really well but on some larger sites I'm thinkin the cab on the garden tractor with a 54" blower could help cut down on some sidewalk labor.


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

We use X739's with the 47" 2-stage blowers. This has been our setup for several years now. Really like the 4 wheel drive and 4 wheel steer. No need for chains. We don't have cabs on them as most of the time they are getting on and off to clear off small areas that they can't get with the blower.


----------



## Snow Business 1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Laner said:


> We use X739's with the 47" 2-stage blowers. This has been our setup for several years now. Really like the 4 wheel drive and 4 wheel steer. No need for chains. We don't have cabs on them as most of the time they are getting on and off to clear off small areas that they can't get with the blower.


I ended up picking one of these up. It worked tremendously when we had snow in December.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I almost bought an X739 but ended up with a 1025R. The ability to run a hydraulic drop spreader while brooming/blowing walks off and to refuel out of a transfer tank trumped the 4 wheel steering.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If only Deere made the 1025 4 wheel steer...then I'd be pissed because I have 2 that don't. Lol


----------



## Snow Business 1 (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I almost bought an X739 but ended up with a 1025R. The ability to run a hydraulic drop spreader while brooming/blowing walks off and to refuel out of a transfer tank trumped the 4 wheel steering.


This model is a diesel. I'm ipt d not to put a salt spreader on it as I can't stand the damage salt does to the equipment.


----------



## Snow Business 1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Another pic.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Snow Business 1 said:


> This model is a diesel. I'm ipt d not to put a salt spreader on it as I can't stand the damage salt does to the equipment.


I concur with the second part of this statement.

We wash religiously after each event, and have just started using Hotsy Salt Lick to neutralize the salt. It's not cheap, but it just plain works.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If only Deere made the 1025 4 wheel steer...then I'd be pissed because I have 2 that don't. Lol


We've got about 20 hours on our 1025. I have yet to find a spot myself, or have the other operator say, that we wished it would turn tighter.


----------



## Snow Business 1 (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> We've got about 20 hours on our 1025. I have yet to find a spot myself, or have the other operator say, that we wished it would turn tighter.


What do you guys use the 1025R for? Standard Sidewalks?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Snow Business 1 said:


> What do you guys use the 1025R for? Standard Sidewalks?


Municipal and shopping center sidewalks. Anywhere from 48" to 10' wide. Most are 5-8'.

And for the record, I was involved in a deal that had 2 Ventrac's, and our 1025 makes a Ventrac look stupid in all but the absolute tightest spots, of which we have 2 that are under 20 square feet.

And after having the diesel engine, I think I'd be a real unhappy camper if we had gas.


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

Snow Business 1 said:


> I ended up picking one of these up. It worked tremendously when we had snow in December.
> 
> View attachment 170667


Wish we had cabs some days, but the guys that run the blowers also operate shovels for minor clean up of what they miss with the blower. With the way we operate, the guys feel the cab would be a hassle to get in/out all the time.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I ran ours without a cab for 3 events, only because it hadn't come in yet. 

That $hit's for the birds, or at least someone other than me.


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

Didn't bother me much when I was younger, but now I would want a cab. But many times it just doesn't make sense for us.


----------



## Snow Business 1 (Oct 15, 2012)

This machine saved me in a storm that wasn't predicted. I usually only use it on two large properties. However the storm that caught us off guard I used it on six properties as I was short on sidewalk guys. I'll be buying another one next year and selling some of my two stage snow blowers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Laner said:


> Wish we had cabs some days, but the guys that run the blowers also operate shovels for minor clean up of what they miss with the blower. With the way we operate, the guys feel the cab would be a hassle to get in/out all the time.


Our sidewalk crews run shovels as well. Cab is the only way to go.


----------



## Snow Business 1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Our sidewalk crews run shovels as well. Cab is the only way to go.


I couldn't imagine not running one with a cab. When guys are warm they are so much more productive. We strap a shovel to the back end for touch ups if need be however we usually just have the last two shoveler guys work behind this machines for the corners.


----------

